# I'd like SmartPinyin to only show 汉字 with certain tone

## hiroki

Hi,

I would like SmartPinyin to only display characters in the candidate list, which have a certain tone.

For example:

I want to input "叫" (jiao4). So I'd like to be able to input (something like) "jiao4" so that the candidate list only contains characters, that have the corresponding PinYin (jiao4). But the list also contains characters like 教, which has the PinYin jiao1. So, how I a achieve what I want?

I tried to input "jiao4", but this will only result in selecting the fourth candidate in the list of jiao-characters (in this case: 脚). And jiao1 (教) is still in the list.

Any way how I can achieve this?

Thank you very much in advance.Last edited by hiroki on Sun Feb 27, 2005 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## liuspider

please enable an option in the configure dialog of scim-pinyin: use tone

----------

## liuspider

汉字，not 汉子　 :Smile:  they have very different meanings: the latter one means strong man

----------

## hiroki

sorry, i mistakenly chose "汉子" cause SmartPinyin gave this as the first one, 汉字 was just the second one. But as I am used that it's the first one.. i didn't check whether it was the correct character or not.

 *liuspider wrote:*   

> please enable an option in the configure dialog of scim-pinyin: use tone

 

yes, i have it activated.

but how can i tell SmartPinyin, that i only want jiao with tone 1 ? What do i have to input? something like "jiao1" doesn't work. "jiao+!" doesn't work either (shift+1).

so, could you please tell me how to input the tone? i have the option "use tone" already enabled.

many thanks.

----------

## liuspider

I will ask this for you in our official mailing list. Please be tuned.

(I am not a regular scim-pinyin user: I use scim-tables)

----------

## ts

You already achieved. 教 have multiple tones (1 & 4). 教书 use the first tone (1), 教育 use the forth tone(4).

 *hiroki wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I would like SmartPinyin to only display characters in the candidate list, which have a certain tone.
> 
> For example:
> ...

 

----------

## hiroki

 *ts wrote:*   

> You already achieved. 教 have multiple tones (1 & 4). 教书 use the first tone (1), 教育 use the forth tone(4).

 

i don't think i have achieve anything. cause hitting 1~4 will only end up in selecting the first~fourth character in the list. when trying to type shift+number then there is no difference either. the list does not change. and i can hardly imagine, that _all_ characters in the list have the tones 1, 2, 3 and 4.

how do you type in SmartPinyin? how do you input the tones?

----------

## ts

 *hiroki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i don't think i have achieve anything. cause hitting 1~4 will only end up in selecting the first~fourth character in the list. when trying to type shift+number then there is no difference either. the list does not change. and i can hardly imagine, that _all_ characters in the list have the tones 1, 2, 3 and 4.
> 
> how do you type in SmartPinyin? how do you input the tones?

 

I use smart pinyin of scim, which works fine for most pinyin and tones. For jiao3&4, there is no difference; for jiao1&2, I do see the difference. 

I use shift+(1-4) to input tone as you did.

----------

## hiroki

 *ts wrote:*   

> I use smart pinyin of scim, which works fine for most pinyin and tones. For jiao3&4, there is no difference; for jiao1&2, I do see the difference. 
> 
> I use shift+(1-4) to input tone as you did.

 

hm, well at least for me the it does not seem to work.

OK, it seems to work for 1 & 4, but 2 and 3 don't.

I notice it, cause typing shift+1 (or shift+4) will make a 1 (or 4) appear after the pinyin i typed so far. but doing the same with 2 or 3 doesn't work. it simply return a " or [b]

----------

## liuspider

ok, I think your problem is related to Germany keyboard layout.

Currently I do not think there are any options to change the keys.

Could you please write a detailed bug report in our bug tracking system? You can find it at http://sf.net/projects/scim

----------

## hiroki

 *liuspider wrote:*   

> ok, I think your problem is related to Germany keyboard layout.
> 
> Currently I do not think there are any options to change the keys.
> 
> Could you please write a detailed bug report in our bug tracking system? You can find it at http://sf.net/projects/scim

 

ok, i now discovered how to type the tones correctly. i just tried several keys / shortcuts, and, yepp, i discovered all tones.

1 -> shift-1

2 -> ctrl-gr-q

3 -> #

4 -> shift-4

5 -> shift-5

that seems to be valid for (at least) the german keyboard layout.

----------

## liuspider

well done  :Wink: 

in US keyboard layout (in China US keyboard is the standard), shift+[1-5] generate:

```
!@#$%
```

this issue will be solved in the next stable version where keyboard layout auto remapping will be done: each input method can specify an default keyboard layout. Say you are using scim-pinyin, and it will remap your keyboard to a US one unless you deactivate scim.

----------

## hiroki

 *liuspider wrote:*   

> ...remap your keyboard to a US one unless you deactivate scim.

 

i don't know whether i will like this or not... of course, yes, the tones would be easier to input. but one of the things i like about scim (or chinese/japanese input in linux) is, that it does _not_ alter my keyboard layout. because then i have to pay attention whether i type Y or Z (Y and Z are exchanged on US/German keyboards"

so the best would be if the next stable release allowed selecting the keyboard-layout and (or?) to redefine some input-method-specific shortcuts ( like tone-input, so i could chose the German equivalents of SHIFT+[1~5] (!"$%) ). that would be great  :Smile:  but propably not for the next, but next year's release ><.

thanks anyway for your help until now  :Smile: 

----------

## liuspider

without exception, the remapping feature will be available right in the next unstable release (and then stable release).

Yes, you are right, users should be able to define that they want use existing keyboard layout and the mechanism to overwrite some of the key bindings is also required.

----------

